# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  jasper maskelyne

## devorador_de_almas

hola..

  hace poco viendo un reportaje salio sobre un mago mas exastamente jasper maskelyne...que gracias a su magia pudo ayudar al combate de la segunda guerra mundial...¿que opinan de lo que hiso??...ya que revelo varios secretos..pero por lo menos no los van a revelar por unos cuentos años mas ufffff :D ...


  slaudos....

----------


## ignoto

Robert Houdin (no es Houdini, listillos) evitó que varias tribus norteafricanas se alzaran en armas gracias a su magia. Fué enviado por su gonierno con esa finalidad.
Jasper Maskelyne, si no recuerdo mal, hizo "desaparecer" Alejandria evitando que fuera bombardeada por los alemanes.
No son las únicas hazañas de estos dos magos pero tampoco son las únicas ocasiones en que los magos han puesto su arte al servicio de su pais contribuendo al esfuerzo bélico.

----------


## pablo

Hola, ¿que reportaje era? (devorador de _almas)  ¿el mago de la guerra? 
el que yo tengo grabado , habla y explica como :
 comuflar el puerto de Alejandria, hacer desaparecer el canal  de Africa ,los barcos, etc....
Jasper , murio como profesor de coduccion . y nadie le felicito por sus ideas. El utilizo la magia para salvar vidas humanas . Eso es pura magia.
un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## Emilio_arg

Biografías:

FUENTE: http://www.cometamagico.com.ar/

JASPER MASKELYNE



Jasper Maskelyne nació en Inglaterra en 1902, en una familia de magos, nieto de John Nevil Maskelyne, uno de los padres de la magia británica, fue famoso no solo por su arte sino por el empleo de esta durante la guerra. Deslumbró al público y fue un héroe sin disparar un solo tiro en la guerra. Jasper Maskelyne, ese gran artista, entre sus aventuras se recuerda el engaño a los nazis, que jugó un papel importante en la victoria aliada en África.

    Entre las proezas de Maskelyne podemos mencionar que "escondió" el Canal de Suez y conjuró a los ataques de ejércitos y acorazados, engañando a las fuerzas alemanas comandadas por el legendario General Erwin Rommel poniéndolo en retirada. Maskelyne era un mago famoso antes de la guerra, convencido de que podría usar sus habilidades para ayudar al ejército, Maskelyne cortejó a los oficiales escépticos creando la ilusión de un buque de guerra alemán que flota abajo el Thames, usando espejos y un modelo. Fue puesto a cargo del Cuerpo Real de Ingenieros del Camuflaje y enviado a Egipto donde realizó la misión imposible de impedir a los alemanes que bombardearan el Puerto de Alejandría.

    El mago tuvo la ocurrencia de crear una réplica exacta del puerto a 3 millas, con lo cual derivó a los bombarderos alemanes a descargar sus bombas lejos del objetivo. Hizo "desaparecer" el Canal de Suez construyendo una serie de luces estroboscópicas o de hilado para poner a pilotos fuera de sus rumbos. Pero tal vez su hazaña mas recordada fue en 1942 cuando engaño al Mariscal Rommel sobre la verdadera posición del Octavo Ejercito Británico, en el sur del desierto egipcio y no por donde realmente atacaría para triunfar. Aunque alabado privadamente por Churchill y cazado por Hitler, Maskelyne acabó sus días en oscuridad relativa como un granjero en Kenya pasando a la inmortalidad en 1973.

----------


## Emilio_arg

FUENTE: http://artistasoguerreros.blogspot.com/

*JASPER MASKELYNE (1902-1973) UN MAGO EN LA GUERRA*



El PERSONAJE: Con este personaje se produce la duda fascinante de no saber donde encuadrarlo. ¿Qué era, guerrero o artista?. El coronel Maskelyne nunca disparó contra nadie, pero desde la SECCIÓN EXPERIMENTAL DE CAMUFLAJE utilizó sus habilidades de una manera muy eficaz contra el AFRIKAKORPS. La definición de ilusionismo es "conjunto de trucos y habilidades con los que se hacen cosas sorprendentes como hacer y desaparecer objetos y personas". Maskelyne utilizó como teatro, el Norte de Africa. Su público: los pilotos y soldados alemanes.

BIOGRAFÍA: Jasper Maskelyne nació en Inglaterra en 1.902. De familia de ilusionistas, su abuelo John Nevil Maskelyne fundó el CÍRCULO MAGICO.



Durante la II Guerra Mundial fue destinado al Regimiento Real de Ingenieros, concretamente, en la unidad de camuflaje. Su ingenio al hacer "desaparecer" un nido de ametralladoras convenció a sus superiores de su gran potencial y lo enviaron al Norte de África para ayudar al Octavo Ejército.

Jasper Maskelyne escogió un equipo de cinco colaboradores al que bautizó como MAGIC GANG (formado por un carpintero, un caricaturista, un ceramista, un lampista y él mismo, como pretidigitador) y que el Ejército denominó SECCION EXPERIMENTAL DE CAMUFLAJE.

Su primer gran éxito tuvo lugar el 22 de junio de 1.941 cuando logró proteger el puerto de Alejandría de los ataques aéreos nocturnos alemanes creando la ilusión, por medio de luces y explosiones, de que lo estaban bombardeando, cuando en realidad las bombas estaban cayendo en Maryut Bay. A la noche siguiente, los pilotos alemanes volvieron a caer en la ilusión.



Su segundo gran éxito consistió en proteger el importante tráfico naval del Canal de Suez. Esta vez utilizó un sistema de luces antiaéreas junto a un sistema de espejos estroboscópicos que desorientaba totalmente a los pilotos de la LUFTWAFFE.

El secreto del "Torbellino de Luces" o "El Manto Negro" no será desclasificado por el gobierno de Reino Unido hasta el año 2.046.

El tercer gran éxito de Maskelyne fueron sus maniobras para hacer creer al AFRIKAKORPS que el ataque británico de El Alamein se produciría por el Sur, cuando en realidad se produciría por el Norte (PLAN LIGHTFOOT). Esto se lograba creando grandes concentraciones de tanques "de pega" en el Sur, tanques camuflados como camiones en el Norte, falsos movimientos de tropas, comunicaciones de radio falsas, etc.



Terminó la Guerra con el grado de Coronel de la OSS mientras ideaba equipos de espionaje y todo tipo de artilugios para engañar al enemigo. De nuevo en la vida civil volvió a dedicarse al mundo del espectáculo. Más tarde se instaló en Kenia dedicado a explotaciones agrícolas, donde murió en 1.973.

----------


## Emilio_arg

FUENTE: http://www.alicantevivo.org/

*JASPER MASKELYNE: LA MAGIA Y LA GUERRA*

*“Denme libertad y no habrá límites para los efectos que puedo crear en el campo de batalla. Puedo inventar cañones donde no los hay y hacer que disparos fantasmas crucen el mar. Puedo colocar un ejército entero en el terreno si eso es lo que quiere, o aviones invisibles..., incluso puedo proyectar en el cielo una imágen de Hitler cagando en el water a miles de pies de altura.”
Jasper Maskelyne*

Jasper Maskelyne era un mago inglés que pertenecía a una familia de ilusionistas, de la cual él era la tercera generación de un largo camino de 60 años de magia. En 1941 decidió que debía entrar en el ejercito para cumplir su deber con la patria, pero fue rechazado constantemente tanto por su edad como por su instrucción militar.
Cuando finalmente fue aceptado, Maskelyne decidió servir en el Regimiento Real de Ingenieros, en donde ingresó en la Unidad de Camuflaje, la cual durante el desarrollo de la guerra se había mostrado muy pobre y con muy pocos resultados reales en combate.
Fue en una inspección a los logros de la unidad cuando Jasper vió la oportunidad de poder aplicar lo que mejor sabia hacer al favor de su país: la prestidigitación. Ese día el mago logró esconder un nido completo de ametralladoras sin que el inspector se diera cuenta, solo cuando este se retiraba tropezó con un palo de escoba que imitaba una de las armas y se dió cuenta del engaño. Rápidamente Maskeline fue felicitado y enviado a servir en África.
Lamentablemente a su llegada sus oficiales creían que su labor sería más provechosa entreteniendo a las tropas, pero Maskelyne contrario a lo que se pensaba de él, decidió crear su propio pelotón a partir de soldados voluntarios, entre los cuales seleccionó a solo cinco hombres, todos de los oficios más útiles en el arte de la prestidigitación, un carpintero, un caricaturista, un ceramista, etc. El pelotón recibió el nombre oficial de “Sección Experimental de Camuflaje”, pero Maskelyne los llamaba “Magic Gang”.
Posteriormente el 22 de Junio de 1941, cuando los británicos buscaban una forma desesperada de proteger a Alejandría y a todos sus barcos allí anclados, Maskelyne y su pelotón salieron al rescate. El vió en esta oportunidad el poder demostrar sus capacidades y su indispensabilidad; ideó entonces crear una falsa ciudad de Alejandría en Maryut Bay utilizando luces y edificios de cartón además de cargas explosivas que hicieran creer a los pilotos de Stuka que habían dado en el blanco. Gracias al oscurecimiento total de Alejandría y al resplandor de Maryut Bay, los bombardeos dieron en blancos equivocados dos noches consecutivas e hicieron creer a la Luftwaffe alemana que su misión ha tenido éxito. Este sistema fue copiado en Londres durante los bombardeos de la Batalla de Inglaterra.
Gracias al éxito de esta misión, Maskelyne recibió una nueva tarea, proteger el Canal de Suez, uno de los puntos más críticos. El Canal permitía el paso de petróleo para los tanques y barcos ingleses, por lo tanto era uno de los lugares objetivo de Rommel, junto con El Cairo y Alejandría.
Maskelyne aceptó el desafío y decidió encandilar a los pilotos. Para ello no sólo bastaba con apuntar los grandes focos de la Artillería Anti Aérea directo a los ojos de los alemanes, sino que decidió utilizar 21 luces con un sistema de espejos giratorios convertidos en estroboscopios gigantes.
En el momento del bombardeo, dichas luces impidieron con total éxito que los aviones germanos dieran en los blancos.
Después de esto, Maskelyne solo recibió trabajos menores como ocultar tanques por mandato del Gral. Windull. Pero, sin lugar a dudas, su mayor acción fue en el combate del Alamein en 1942, batalla decisiva para ambos bandos. Montgomery ideó el plan Lightfoot, en el cual haría creer a los alemanes que el ataque vendría del Sur (cuando realmente procedía del Norte) creando un ejercito falso gracias a las dotes ilusionistas de Maskelyne. Finalmente, el general alemán Rommel totalmente emboscado, vió que el mayor ataque venía del lado contrario y finalmente “El Zorro del Desierto” fue vencido. El Alamein marcó el inició de las primeras victorias aliadas.
Cuando la guerra finalizó, Jasper Maskelyne se retiró y escribió su biografía.
Murió en Inglaterra.
Hoy su hijo Alistair Maskelyne es el primero de la familia que no se dedica a la magia.


*NOTA: EL DATO DE QUE MURIO EN INGLATERRA ES INCORRECTO, YA QUE MURIO EN KENIA.*

----------


## Emilio_arg

FUENTE: http://www.magicworldweb.com/

*Jasper Maskelyne
(Por Victor Drake)*


Mi admiración hacia Jasper Maskelyne me hace escribir el siguiente articulo que, aunque algo extenso, merece la pena por que mezcla dos cosas muy importantes; como aficionado a la magia ver a un ilusionista enfrentándose a todo un ejército y como ser humano viendo ese arte salvando miles de vidas

Era la Segunda Guerra Mundial cuando el avance de las tropas nazis parecía imparable y mas aun en Africa donde el nombre de Rommel causaba pavor. Algo que los libros de historia no dicen es el hecho que sus mayores fracasos no fueron contra tropas militares sino contra el genio y el ingenio de un hombre, d e un mago llamado Jasper Maskelyne, el nieto del gran John Nevil Maskelyne, y se hizo famoso a principio s de los 40 con el número de las cuchillas de afeitar.

En esta época, los teatros se quedaron vacíos y Maskelyne decide alistarse en el ejército, concretamente en la división de camuflaje. Su pensamiento era "si puedo engañar a unos espectadores a pocos metros, seguro que puedo engañar a los alemanes a cientos de millas". Pero el ejército denegaba constantemente sus ideas y el empleo de magia en la guerra.

Con 37 años el dia 14 de octubre de 1940 ingresa en la academia de camuflaje y para ser tenido en cuenta tuvo que hacer una demostración ante un inspector general al que engañó con técnicas de ocultación de ametralladoras. Esto le valdría para que aquel le reclutase y así en la primavera de 1941 llega a el Cairo. No obstante aun tendría que luchar lo suyo para que le asignasen alguna misión ya que los mandos preferían que utilizase la magia para distraer a la tropa. A fuerza de insistir le dejan crear una unidad de camuflaje experimental en la que el propio Maskelyne recluta uno por uno entre 400 a sus colaboradores a los que el denominaría la banda mágica. Entre estos había un dibujante, un maestro vidriero, un ceramista, un ingeniero eléctrico y algún analista químico pero especialmente destacó un carpintero escenógrafo de teatro. Después de varios meses sin obtener misión alguna y tras la desesperación del ejército aliado de ver como los alemanes les bombardeaban, por fin se recurre a la banda mágica para una misión: defender el puerto de Alejandría.

Este puerto era la base marina principal en Oriente Medio de los aliados y un bombardeo hubiese sido nefasto. El 18 de junio del 41 empieza a estudiar el puerto para determinar la técnica ya que había que ocultar cientos de buques, edificios y todo entre varios canales marinos, desde luego es algo mas complicado escamotear un puerto que una bola o moneda. Una vez analizado todo Maskelyne anuncia su plan que no sería el de ocultar el puerto sino trasladarlo de sitio. Utilizando barro, lona y cartón construye una réplica del puerto pero la lleva a una bahía no utilizada que estaba separada por pocos km. (bahía Maryut) y que era muy parecida al puerto de Alejandría, al menos vista desde el aire y debemos pensar que entonces los aviones no llevaban los sistemas sofisticados de ahora por lo que atacaban guiados por las luces y fotografías aéreas. La maestría de Maskelyne con el uso de las perspectivas y sus conocimientos de las técnicas con luces y sombras eran determinantes para todos los trucos empleados. Hizo una replica completa de las luces del puerto de Alejandría y además colocó explosivos controlados para simular los aciertos de las bombas enemigas. La magia de Maskelyne está preparada.

Es de noche, se apagan todas las luces del puerto de Alejandría al tiempo se encienden las de la bahía de Maryut (el falso puerto), cuando los aviones llegan se detonan cargas por control remoto que desvían la atención de todos los pilotos sobre ese punto en el que empiezan a disparar creyendo que las primeras explosiones las habian provocado sus propias bombas. Una verdadera lección de "Mistdirection" que se mantendría durante 2 noches mas que los alemanes siguieron bombardeando el falso puerto. Maskelyne y su banda mágica ha tenido un rotundo éxito. Esto sirve para que le nombren Comandante y lo más importante el respeto de sus superiores y el reto de nuevas misiones.

El canal de Suez , con mas de 170 km de longitud, era una zona por donde transitaban los buques británicos para provisión de suministros y por ello era objetivo principal de la aviación alemana. Dado que las baterías antiaéreas no conseguían frenar a la aviación se recurre a Maskelyne para que aumente los reflectores de dichas baterías pero él tiene una idea mejor. Tradicionalmente los reflectores se utilizaban para que las baterias pudiesen localizar mejor a los aviones pero a Maskelyne lo que se le ocurrió es en lugar de esto utilizarlos para cegar a los pilotos. Pero el sólo hecho de dirigir los focos a los ojos no es suficientes ya que estos con una maniobra los esquivarían por eso pensó en convertirlos en luces estroboscopias, es decir, les enviaría un deslumbrante juego de luces rotatorias mediante un invento llamado "el pulverizador giratorio" mediante el que Maskelyne sepultará el canal en un océano de luz.

Este truco no era nada nuevo puesto que estaba basado en algo que su abuelo J.Nevil ya en 1885 utilizaba en su teatro de Londres y que era conocida como magia negra o magia con cámara negra. Pues bien, los secretos de el pulverizador giratorio siguen siendo materia reservada del gobierno británico pero hay fotos de su construcción que muestran una especie de embudo de espejos que se acoplan a los focos antiaéreos y supongo yo que estos girarían de tal manera que donde debería salir un haz luminoso saldrán muchos y además superponiéndose unos sobre otros, si esto los multiplicamos por todos los focos imagino que seria una tormenta de rayos deslumbrantes hacia el cielo.

Para probar el invento el mismo Jasper se subió a un caza y fue tal el efecto que el piloto se cegó y pudo maniobrar cuando estaba sólo a 300 mts del suelo. Fue una experiencia casi mortal para el mismo inventor.

Era el otoño de 1941, se disponen 21 focos con los pulverizadores giratorios sobre el canal y la aviación enemiga victima de los "disparos de luz" no fue capaz de conseguir su objetivo, muchos aviones cayeron al perder el control sus pilotos completamente cegados, y el canal de Suez continuó al servicio de los aliados. Este fue el segundo éxito de Jasper Maskelyne para el ejército británico.

El siguiente objetivo fue encargado por el General comandante jefe para Oriente Medio quien planeaba desplegar un gran número de tanques por las inmediaciones de Alejandría pero los observadores aéreos y terrestres de Rommel le dificultan la operación. Este será el reto ¿ será capaz Maskelyne de ocultar una brigada de tanques al zorro del desierto?. Por difícil que parezcan las técnicas de camuflaje mas lo son aún en el desierto ya que es completamente plano y sin zonas que obstruyan la visión y ambos bandos estaban siempre a la vista del otro. El objetivo de Maskelyne era dar la apariencia de camiones a los tanques tanto desde el cielo como de cerca. Para ello el material de camuflaje debe ser ligero, fácil de montar y de bajo coste. La banda mágica se pone manos a la obra y en unas horas construye el prototipo del denominado "escudo solar". Este consistía en dos armazones acoplados a los dos lados largos del tanque que al accionar una palanca se cerraban sobre el mismo cerrándolo por completo dándole una apariencia desde el cielo de ser un inofensivo camión. Pero además había que camuflar también las huellas que el tanque dejaba y que eran muy visibles así que dispuso una malla espinosa en la parte trasera que transformaba la rodada en una de camión. Antes de llevarlo al efecto real, Maskelyne probó poniendo uno de estos junto a verdaderos camiones y sus propios aviones no fueron capaces de diferenciarlos. Estando preparada toda la batería de tanques el General dio la orden de que, como si fuese una columna de inofensivos camiones, bordeara Alejandría pasando frente a un punto débil de las posiciones italianas. Los tanques, mediante el engaño, rompieron limpiamente las líneas italianas deteniendo una ofensiva enemiga hacia el Cairo antes de que se inicie. Era otro triunfo para Jasper Maskelyne y su banda mágica.

Pero Maskelyne pone en marcha su mayor engaño durante la decisiva batalla por el control de Egipto. Rommel había conquistado Tobruk rechazando al ejército británico hasta el Alamein, a 100 km al oeste de Alejandría. En un intento de cubrir la retirada la banda de Maskelyne recibe ordenes de preparar una emboscada para confundir y atrapar a los alemanes. Colocaban estiércol de camellos o de otros animales en las carreteras de los territorios ocupados debajo de ellos ponían los explosivos, esto era simplemente una treta porque el gran numero de ilusionismo estaba por llegar y el campo de batalla el Alamein .

Esta operación fue denominada como "pie ligero" y fue una batalla decisiva pues estaba en juego el control del petróleo que aquella zona poseía. La ofensiva comienza. El general Montgomery decide atacar por el norte, por donde pasan las vías de suministros. Sin embargo el plan de Maskelyne era hacer ver que el ataque se realizaba por otro punto, es decir, había que hacer ver a los alemanes un ejército atacando por el sur. Para ello se instalan maquetas de todo tipo: tanques, cañones, aviones, hombres, cascos de acero incluso un falso oleoducto hecho con latas de combustible. El engaño fue tal que los alemanes concentraron la mayor parte de sus fuerzas en el sur para frenar a este "falso" ejercito. Para aumentar mas aun el engaño, auténticos tanques circulaban por esta zona, estos, mas tarde, serán llevados al norte con el sistema del "escudo solar", o sea, cubiertos con las corazas que les daba la impresión de ser simples camiones. Con esto hicieron un intercambio de material que pasó totalmente desapercibido para los enemigos quienes veían en las maquetas el verdadero peligro. Comenzado el verdadero ataque por el norte y para cuando Rommel quiso mandar sus tropas hacia esa zona ya era tarde pues el ejercito británico ya había atravesado sus líneas y estas empezaban a retroceder hacia Libia.

La labor de Maskelyne en misiones de la segunda guerra mundial no acabó aquí ya que continuo por otros 16 países de oriente medio y Europa. En 1946 regresa a Inglaterra para continuar haciendo magia y era tal el orgullo que tenia por su labor en la contienda que solicitó y obtuvo el permiso del ejército para actuar luciendo el uniforme del ejército británico. Haría una gira con mucho éxito pero la televisión acabaría con estos espectáculos. Maskelyne se retiró a Kenia donde hizo algunas galas, escribe su autobiografía y muere en 1973. Con él se van sus secretos de guerra que aun hoy el ejército británico guarda celosamente y no serán desclasificados hasta el año 2.046.

----------


## Emilio_arg

FUENTE: http://www.mundomagia.com.ar/

*Jasper Maskelyne, “El Mago de la Guerra”*



Jasper Maskelyne, famoso ilusionista británico, nació en Inglaterra en 1902 y falleció en Kenia en 1973, es conocido como War Magician (El mago de la guerra).
Descendiente de su abuelo, John Nevil Maskelyne el fundador del Círculo Mágico. Fue uno de los famosos magos del siglo XX en el mundo, se le conoce mejor su participación durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, por haber contribuido en la derrota del mariscal alemán Erwin Rommel y de esta colaborar en forma decisiva con el mariscal Sir Bernard Montgomery a evitar la invasión nazi al Medio Oriente.
En Egipto, donde mejor se desempeñó en la guerra, se le atribuye haber protegido el puerto de Alejandría de los bombardeos aéreos haciendo uno falso en Bahia Maryut (la hazaña se realizó el 22 de junio de 1941) y luego utilizó las luces reflectoras del Canal de Suez, para confundir a los pilotos alemanes y evitar el bombardeo del canal.
Este mago dio una gran sensación de victoria, salvando las vidas de muchos a través de la magia y forzando a Rommel a pelear desgastadamente hasta ser derrotado en Al Alamein por Montgomery.
Antes de sus prodigiosas hazañas, también venció a una tribu de sufíes en Egipto, la cual lo desafiaba. Más adelante fue designado como coronel del Servicio Experimental de Camuflaje, donde diseñó equipos de espionaje para la OSS y de escape para pilotos aliados cautivos.

Después de la contienda, reanudó sus espectáculos de magia y presidió la Wessex Magical Association. Se retiró a Kenia hasta su muerte.
Sus secretos mágicos de guerra serán revelados por el gobierno inglés a partir de 2046.

Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jasper_Maskelyne

*Hechos Historicos*

Aunque su abuelo y su padre, Nevil Maskelyne, son reconocidos como ilusionistas famosos por sus asombrosas actuaciones, tal vez sea Jasper el que tenga reservado un lugar en la historia por sus fantásticas aportaciones a los aliados durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Destinado a las fuerzas estacionadas en Egipto, Jasper utilizó sus talentos mágicos no tanto para derrotar a los nazis, como para crearles innumerables inconvenientes en el Medio Oriente. Muchas de las técnicas ideadas por Jasper todavía son usadas por unidades militares a lo largo del mundo.

Después de su alistamiento en el ejército británico, Jasper Maskeleyne fue destinado a una unidad de combate. Mientras recibía entrenamiento en Gran Bretaña, el mágico soldado propuso utilizar sus conocimientos de ilusionista en la guerra, pero sus superiores lo tomaron a broma.

Para convencerlos, adoptó mecanismos con espejos para ocultar un nido de ametralladoras imposibles de observar desde el aire. Pero el desafío fue todavía más lejos: también creó una ilusión que por entonces resultó inexplicable: hizo navegar por el Támesis un barco de guerra alemán. A los ojos de sus superiores, el barco estaba allí, pero era una ilusión.

Convencidos de sus habilidades para fabricar estos 'sutiles armamentos de aire', los mandos británicos, que inicialmente habían descreído de semejantes recursos, decidieron enviar a Jasper al Medio Oriente, donde había una escasez dramática de hombres y materiales.




Tras llegar a El Cairo, Jasper fue enviado inmediatamente a Damasco, capital de Siria, para sostener un 'duelo mágico' con un Imán que estaba amenazando con iniciar una Jihad (guerra santa) si las tropas británicas usaban una ruta de evacuación que atravesara Palestina, Transjordania, Siria y Turquía.

Después de que Jasper ganó su duelo con el Imán, mostrándole un poderío militar inexistente, fue asignado como jefe de una sección experimental de camuflaje y se le dio una autonomía prácticamente completa.

Jasper Maskeleyne creó ejércitos, tanques y acorazados donde no había nada de todo eso, lo que obligó al enemigo a destinar valiosos recursos para atacar blancos inútiles. Inclusive, diseñó equipos de espionaje y herramientas de escape que podrían esconderse en los uniformes de pilotos en caso de que fueran capturados.




El ocultamiento de objetos en los tacos de las botas, tan vistos en las películas de espionaje, también son obra de la imaginación inagotable de Jasper Maskeleyne.

Quizás las ilusiones más grandes fueron las que Jasper tuvo que realizar durante las noches. Estas ilusiones fueron las más asombrosas jamás utilizadas. Jasper Maskelyne logró 'ocultar' el Canal de Suez y Alejandría para que los bombarderos enemigos no pudieran encontrarlos y bombardearan en su lugar dunas de arena inútiles. Para lograrlo, armó ciudades fantasmas, al tiempo que sumía en la oscuridad total a las verdaderas




Desde el aire, los bombarderos alemanes soltaron sus explosivos sobre ciudades de utilería y dejaron a salvo las verdaderas.

Durante gran parte de la guerra el general Erwin Rommel creyó que sus aviones habían destruido Alejandría y nunca pudo explicarse de qué manera había sido reconstruida tan velozmente.
Otro de los artilugios de Maskeleyne fue el camuflaje de barcos de guerra británicos, que puso a navegar en aguas sembradas de submarinos alemanes que los confundieron con inofensivos pesqueros egipcios.




Pero la máxima hazaña de Maskelyne se dio cuando, en 1942, logró convencer a las fuerzas de Rommel de que el Octavo Regimiento Británico estaba al sur del desierto egipcio. El ataque de El Alamein empezó allí y no en el norte.

Aunque Jasper Maskelyne nunca disparó un tiro, sin él la guerra en el desierto habría estado perdida para los aliados.

Con sus métodos para hacer aparecer acorazados y submarinos inexistentes y sus engaños a las fuerzas de Rommel en África, Jasper Maskelyne demostró que era uno de los más grandes ilusionistas de todos los tiempos.




Aunque su show permaneció por años en el más estricto de los secretos.

Concluida la guerra, el ejército británico olvidó rápidamente sus contribuciones, pese a los elogios que le había dispensado el todopoderoso Winston Churchill. Jasper retornó entonces a sus espectáculos teatrales de magia, pero con escaso éxito. Murió en la pobreza, en 1973, en una granja de Kenya. Tenía 71 años.

----------


## Emilio_arg

_PUBLICACIONES_

LIBROS

*Título:* _El mago de la guerra_
*Autor:* _David Fisher_
*Año:* 2007
*Editorial:* Almuzara
*Web oficial:* http://www.elmagodelaguerra.com/
*Nota: De la web oficial se puede, entre otras cosas, descargar Wallpapers y el primer capítulo del libro.*



*Sinopsis*

FUENTE: http://www.hislibris.com/

La historia real del ilusionista que venció al ejército nazi en el desierto.

“Denme libertad y no habrá límites para los efectos que puedo crear en el campo de batalla. Puedo crear cañones donde no los hay y hacer que disparos fantasmas crucen el mar. Puedo colocar un ejército entero en el terreno si eso es lo que quiere, o aviones invisibles, incluso puedo proyectar en el cielo una imagen de Hitler sentado en el wáter a miles de pies de altura”.

Éstas fueron las palabras que le dirigió Jasper Maskelyne, un archiconocido ilusionista británico de prestigio internacional en los años 40, a un colaborador directo del Primer Ministro el día que le expuso su idea. Maskelyne lo tenía todo: una mujer maravillosa, un trabajo en el mundo de la magia que le encantaba, fama y fortuna, pero cuando estalla la Segunda Guerra Mundial, decidió que él podía aportar su experiencia en el mundo de la magia para colaborar en la lucha contra Hitler. Al fin y al cabo, argumentaba Maskelyne, descendiente de una triunfadora saga de ilusionistas, la magia no es sino hacer creer a la gente que se hallan presentes cosas que no existen, o provocar la desapareción de elementos que, aparentemente, siempre estuvieron allí. Convencido de que estos principios pueden ser perfectamente aplicables en el campo de batalla, y a pesar del escepticismo de sus superiores, Maskelyne es destinado al norte de África, donde los altos mandos, agobiados ante la aparente invencibiliad de Rommel, el zorro del desierto, acabarán por apostar por todos los métodos posibles, incluyendo los no convencionales, para derrotar al enemigo. Y allí es cuando Maskelyne tendrá su oportunidad.

Esta historia real, descrita de manera magistral por David Fisher, con escenas dialogadas y un empleo de la trama que hacen que el texto asemeje una magnífica novela histórica, relata como Maskelyne y los componentes de su particular “Cuadrilla Mágica” (un grupo de personajes a cual más inolvidable, de los que acabaremos todos enamorados al terminar el libro) fueron capaces de llevar a cabo acciones asombrosas que rozan la auténtica magia: conseguir que los alemanes bombardeen un falso puerto de Alejandría; hacer desaparecer el Canal de Suez para los aviones alemanes; crear ejércitos falsos de miles de hombres mientras se ocultan otros reales; destapar espías en medio de un espectáculo en el Palacio Real de El Cairo bajo las narices del rey egipcio, conseguir el apoyo de un jefe local después de un duelo de magos al más alto nivel entre Oriente y Occidente, y sobre todo, colaborar enormemente al triunfo final en la batalla de El Alamein, la batalla que cambió el signo de la guerra en el Norte de África.

La historia es apasionante por todos los lados. Para la gente que no está acostumbrada a leer libros de Historia, ofrece una narración fresca y ágil, digna del mejor guión cinematográfico, repleta de sorpresas, héroes y personajes secundarios maravillosos, grandes dosis de humor, aventura y ternura, y sobre todo, un excelente toque de “magia” con la sensación persistente de que, con esta Cuadrilla, cualquier idea, por disparatada e irrealizable que parezca, es posible. Pero no olvidemos elementos que entusiasmarán también a los aficionados a este tipo de obras: además de la descripción ocasional de las batallas y del transcurso de la contienda en el desierto entre británicos y el ejército nazi, el libro describe sobre todo el ambiente de aquellos que no participaban de manera directa en las batallas, de la retaguardia que trataba de seguir adelante –incluso con cierta impotencia al no intervenir en la acción directa- y apoyar a los soldados del frente con un trabajo invisible pero constante. El libro relata el día a día de población local y británica ante el devenir de la guerra o las intervenciones aparentemente milagrosas del equipo de Maskelyne, y transmite un punto de vista diferente acerca de una contienda tan estudiada como la Segunda Guerra Mundial, donde se describe cómo la obtención de suministros, el arte del camuflaje, o la creatividad e imaginación de soldados individuales, eran tan importantes como el número de tanques o la táctica de los ejércitos.

----------


## Iván Manso

Emilio arg, la foto que has puesto (en la que pone por Victor Drake) creo que es de Nevil Maskelyne y no de Jasper. Nevil era su abuelo...

----------


## Emilio_arg

Videos relacionados:


- Publicidad del libro "El mago de la guerra"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9o8N...1_archive.html

----------


## Emilio_arg

> Emilio arg, la foto que has puesto (en la que pone por Victor Drake) creo que es de Nevil Maskelyne y no de Jasper. Nevil era su abuelo...


Las fotos las saque de las respectivas fuentes citadas... :?

----------


## Iván Manso

Confirmado. La foto que digo es de John Nevil Maskelyne. Lo he buscado en el primer tomo de historia de la magia de Juan Tamariz y salen varias fotos de dicho mago, con dos de sus autómatas, Psycho, el autómata jugador de cartas y Zoe, el dibujante.

Puede ser un error de la fuente por tratarse de un apellido común a ambos magos (por ser familia)

Os animo a investigar también sobre su abuelo, Nevil, y comprobaréis la cantidad de efectos que inventó y que hoy día todavía se presentan... y que nadie se interesa por saber su origen. Creo que es algo muy bonito. A mí, como amante de la historia de la magia, es algo que me apasiona.

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## Emilio_arg

OK, ahí lo edité, gracias por el dato...  :Wink:

----------

